
What kind of geek are you? Nerd, Badass, or Hacker? - spifd
Bazinga!<p>My geek lifestyle is Programmer and I love it. And you? ツ<p>I&#x27;m actually 43, enterprise architect... huh, really, geek you said???<p>Ok, on my spare time, probably like a lot of 40s, I&#x27;ve always wanted to do something fun, you know, like when I was a young intro maker on Amiga. I tried a few stuff, learning Swift and starting often too huge projects while having a life. But then I decided to focus on just getting real fun. That&#x27;s why, last year, I started developing Geekey, a custom keyboard entirely made for &quot;Geeks&quot; (like me?). At start, it was just a leetspeak helper app... then I couldn&#x27;t resist to do more and feel the pain with iOS keyboard (cr)API.<p>Last november, we launched. On ProductHunt mostly. I probably need to write a longer story post on Medium. We&#x27;ll see. In the meantime, I&#x27;d love to get HackerNews community feedback on the app itself and listen to your crazy suggestions as we&#x27;re already working on next release.<p>Geekey is a kind of &quot;geek swiss knife&quot;. It brings pretty cool fonts in any of your apps like a ŋıƈɛ ɱɛʂʂąɠɛ, Crazy Text Effects like uʍop-ǝpısdn ƃuıʇıɹʍ, Kaomojis (‿), leetspeak, URL&#x2F;HTML&#x2F;BAse64 encoders, Photos as ASCII art, International&#x2F;Dvorak layouts.....<p>Wanna try and give feedback? You can try it right now for free on the App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;geekey&#x2F;id955821631<p>Or look to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;geekey.io to know more.<p>Feel free to ask anything (technical or personal).
W00t!
======
ro_man
Looks good. Any droid development planed?

~~~
spifd
Would love to but not planned, not yet. Focus first on iOS then we'll see...
that said, Android keyboard API looks easier and there are probably even more
geeks!

